# !!!!HELP!!!!! cory



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

my cory is normally shy but i noticed she is having problems staying at the bottom of the tank where she normally hides.... she floats upward and is fighting pretty hard to stay down... what is causeing this?? can my other corys or neons get this? what should i do plz respond soon she doesnt look good


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like swim bladder disease since you say that she is having problems staying at the bottom of the tank


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats what Im guessing too.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The most common cause of swim bladder problems is constipation. This can be treated simple and benignly using Epsom Salt (this is not salt like sw people use or you put on food). It is available at most drug type stores cheaply. Dose one teaspoon/gal of water daily for a few days. If there is no improvement then the second most common cause is an internal infection which should be treated with anitbiotics. You may want to do this in a hospital tank.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

will it go away naturally? like if i feed less? i heard a shucked pea would help is this right? she seems to be having less of a problem but she still floats a little

thanks


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Sometimes a shucked, cooked pea can help. I would do something though, don't rely on it getting better naturally. Good luck, I hope the little guy gets better soon


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Corys are meat eater, I doubt it will eat a pea. Try the epsom.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a tank with shrimp plants and neons so i dont think its good to do the salt thing in the main tank am i right? another thing i forgot to mention earlier is that the cory is breathing rapidly i guess this might help with the identification of whats wrong

so if i want to do the epsoms salt bath how do i do it? i mean do i prepare it and dump her in for a little while or over night or what?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

well sandy died today and i dont think it was peaceful but i couldnt get any clear directions on what to do besides the pea thing but that didnt work so i was wondering if this might affect any of my other fish?? and how do i do the epsoms salt bath if i need to? and i forgot to mention earlier that sandy is breathing rapidly i guess this might help with the identification of what went wrong


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What are your water parameters? are your other fish breathing rapidly?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry about your cory. I gave you clear instructions what to try and told you it was not salt as in sw or table salt. I told you it was benign- which means non-harmful. In fact some folks dose epsom for their plant health. What more info did you need to act?


----------

